# Random Musings



## Love

DID YOU REALLY CLICK THAT LINK??? OMG I LOVE IT!!!
Welp, might as well read some off topic CRAZINESS. 

As we all wait for our invites (or no invite but can configure), or deliveries, or even already have taken delivery but are here to read and spend some time with fellow enthusiasts...I thought I would share some random thoughts I’ve had over the course of my time spent here on the forum, which evidently I use as a space to try and make people laugh, smile and enjoy a small moment in an otherwise complex world and life. Hope you don’t mind, hope you can smile and relate, and by all means add your own if you wish!

- Sometimes when I post something and revisit the site later I see that it received a “like” or even a “love it!”...I had a “what if...” thought that it would be funny/horrible to then go back and edit the post so it looks like we’re all monsters.

Example:
“The Model 3 is the greatest car ever made!” Like x10 Love it! x3 Agree x4 Informative x1
(Now...we edit)
“I enjoy slaughtering bunnies by hitting them in the head with other, previous victim bunnies. Once I get my Boring flamethrower, this will be even more enjoyable!” Like x10 Love it! x3 Agree x4 Informative x1

- Often I’ll click on the “recent posts” tab and read something I like, not a surprise at all. But when I go to “like” a post and see that they just posted “a moment ago”, I don’t! I don’t want the poster think I’m creeping on them all around the forum! It’s almost like there’s an inner unknown time period that must pass before a “like” is allowed.

- I find that it can be difficult to express one’s self only through the use of these buttons (like, love, agree, useful, etc). This is especially true when someone posts a multi-part comment or thread.

Example:
“Guys, I am taking delivery of my Model 3 this coming ThurWednuesday at noon! Which is great timing because at 2pm I have a full body cavity search scheduled to gain access to a high security exclusive pet cemetery so that I can bury my pangolin. Some guy ran over him, ironically in a Model 3”
Uh.....”like?”

- On another forum we all know about, they have a DISAGREE button. This gets used by people for various reasons, and different people react differently to receiving a “disagree.” I know this because while purousing some posts, my finger must have accidentally hit the “disagree” button as I scrolled. What followed was the longest reply message that could have possibly been humanly possible in response to a simple thumb down symbol. When I replied that I didn’t know what happened and simply removed it, it seemed almost deflating to the poster who seemed to have blowfished himself up for an e-arguement, where only the strongest, bravest and toughest among us dare tread! (Note: sarcasm!)

- Without a disagree option here on TOO, I find that no response at all carries possibly even more weight. Not on posts or replies that just add to the conversation of course, but on things that might be controversial or definitely topics that draw a line and expect you to pick a side.

Example:
“The Model 3 rides like a 60 year old wooden roller coaster at Six Flags mated with a Russian fighter jet intercepting U.S. planes over Crimea! Here’s a video of this jar of piss I keep lying around the house (for reasons) placed atop the dashboard. I do this all the time in various vehicles that aren’t in the Model 3 segment, for science. With the 3, I lost too much of my urine due to the sloshing about, UNACCEPT!”

To me, in this case having no like, love it, agree, etc is the equivalent of a tumbleweed rolling across the stage during a comedy show. I’m thinking I’ll start using the “useful” button sarcastically for these posts. “Thanks for the heads up, next time I’m letting my used energy drink sample ride shotgun, I’ll be sure to bring a lid.”


That’s all for now. My brain works in mysterious ways so I might return back to post more. Hope you cracked a smile and since this is a Friday, I hope you all have a great weekend! (I expect many “useful” votes on this thread )


----------



## Badback

Lovesword said:


> As we all wait for our invites (or no invite but can configure), or deliveries, or even already have taken delivery but are here to read and spend some time with fellow enthusiasts...I thought I would share some random thoughts I've had over the course of my time spent here on the forum, which evidently I use as a space to try and make people laugh, smile and enjoy a small moment in an otherwise complex world and life. Hope you don't mind, hope you can smile and relate, and by all means add your own if you wish!
> 
> - Sometimes when I post something and revisit the site later I see that it received a "like" or even a "love it!"...I had a "what if..." thought that it would be funny/horrible to then go back and edit the post so it looks like we're all monsters.
> 
> Example:
> "The Model 3 is the greatest car ever made!" Like x10 Love it! x3 Agree x4 Informative x1
> (Now...we edit)
> "I enjoy slaughtering bunnies by hitting them in the head with other, previous victim bunnies. Once I get my Boring flamethrower, this will be even more enjoyable!" Like x10 Love it! x3 Agree x4 Informative x1
> 
> - Often I'll click on the "recent posts" tab and read something I like, not a surprise at all. But when I go to "like" a post and see that they just posted "a moment ago", I don't! I don't want the poster think I'm creeping on them all around the forum! It's almost like there's an inner unknown time period that must pass before a "like" is allowed.
> 
> - I find that it can be difficult to express one's self only through the use of these buttons (like, love, agree, useful, etc). This is especially true when someone posts a multi-part comment or thread.
> 
> Example:
> "Guys, I am taking delivery of my Model 3 this coming ThurWednuesday at noon! Which is great timing because at 2pm I have a full body cavity search scheduled to gain access to a high security exclusive pet cemetery so that I can bury my pangolin. Some guy ran over him, ironically in a Model 3"
> Uh....."like?"
> 
> - On another forum we all know about, they have a DISAGREE button. This gets used by people for various reasons, and different people react differently to receiving a "disagree." I know this because while purousing some posts, my finger must have accidentally hit the "disagree" button as I scrolled. What followed was the longest reply message that could have possibly been humanly possible in response to a simple thumb down symbol. When I replied that I didn't know what happened and simply removed it, it seemed almost deflating to the poster who seemed to have blowfished himself up for an e-arguement, where only the strongest, bravest and toughest among us dare tread! (Note: sarcasm!)
> 
> - Without a disagree option here on TOO, I find that no response at all carries possibly even more weight. Not on posts or replies that just add to the conversation of course, but on things that might be controversial or definitely topics that draw a line and expect you to pick a side.
> 
> Example:
> "The Model 3 rides like a 60 year old wooden roller coaster at Six Flags mated with a Russian fighter jet intercepting U.S. planes over Crimea! Here's a video of this jar of piss I keep lying around the house (for reasons) placed atop the dashboard. I do this all the time in various vehicles that aren't in the Model 3 segment, for science. With the 3, I lost too much of my urine due to the sloshing about, UNACCEPT!"
> 
> To me, in this case having no like, love it, agree, etc is the equivalent of a tumbleweed rolling across the stage during a comedy show. I'm thinking I'll start using the "useful" button sarcastically for these posts. "Thanks for the heads up, next time I'm letting my used energy drink sample ride shotgun, I'll be sure to bring a lid."
> 
> That's all for now. My brain works in mysterious ways so I might return back to post more. Hope you cracked a smile and since this is a Friday, I hope you all have a great weekend! (I expect many "useful" votes on this thread )


If you can't be hansom, at least be useful.


----------



## Dr. J

Badback said:


> If you can't be hansom, at least be useful.


Or be hansom AND useful, like this guy:


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> Or be hansom AND useful, like this guy:


I'm going to stick with my "random" topic on this thread in this response...hopefully one of these is humorous!

- Are those the 45" or the 46" wheels? The 45" have a smoother ride and better efficiency.

- One does not simply trot past Inland Revenue.

- "Madam, doth thou gander admirably towards my Model H&C?"

- "An entire strawpenny!? Well, I must say that I shall away to the alternate section of OldTimey Town that caters to a gentlemen seeking the warm embrace of a woman for hire, good day!"

- What the heck @Dr. J, no VIN!?


----------



## Love

Badback said:


> If you can't be hansom, at least be useful.


I'll have to ask my wife which one I am, because I don't think I im either of those.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So way back when in my Audiworld forum days mastering the "Edit" was part of becoming a Jedi master on the forum


----------



## Twiglett

Darn, where’s that disagree button gone to?


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword...You're a nut, but I kinda like that you're a little nutty! haha!  ok, maybe a lot nutty...


----------



## Twiglett

Actually I'm never sure how to pronounce @Lovesword 
Where does the space go?


----------



## Love

Twiglett said:


> Actually I'm never sure how to pronounce @Lovesword
> Where does the space go?


Exactly.


----------



## Michael Russo

I _disagree_ with everything that has been posted up to now. I won't tell you why, button or no button.


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> - On another forum we all know about, they have a DISAGREE button. This gets used by people for various reasons, and different people react differently to receiving a "disagree." I know this because while purousing some posts, my finger must have accidentally hit the "disagree" button as I scrolled. What followed was the longest reply message that could have possibly been humanly possible in response to a simple thumb down symbol. When I replied that I didn't know what happened and simply removed it, it seemed almost deflating to the poster who seemed to have blowfished himself up for an e-arguement, where only the strongest, bravest and toughest among us dare tread! (Note: sarcasm!)


This site originally had all of those other rating buttons, but I managed to convince TrevP to remove them. As you point out with this excellent example, it has too much of a negative connotation, even if all you really meant to say is "I value your opinion, but I respectfully disagree". I think it's better if people are forced to discuss their disagreements. It seems to (usually) lead to more civil exchanges of ideas.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> This site originally had all of those other rating buttons, but I managed to convince TrevP to remove them. (...)


Wow, we've been 'clean' for almost a year now!!


----------



## Love

@garsh I think you did good work there. The disagree button is so ambiguous and just LEADS to ACTUAL disagreements. I really can't believe the other vote buttons were actually an option! Old, dumb and spelling? Sheesh...I'd never get anything past "dumb." (Ok, you ALL don't have to agree to this post JUST for this sentence now)

I must say that I do truly appreciate the work you mods do, this forum is truly an enjoyment for me to visit. I'm also appreciative of the acceptance (or...tolerance?) you all show for me and my silliness. 

On that note, and back to being random, I thought of some voting buttons I'd like to implement immediately:
"Wow, where is an ice pick for my eyes"
"What the hell did I just read?"
"I would like the last 5 minutes I'd my life back"
"






"

And of course, a button that just inserts this:


----------



## Michael Russo

Lovesword said:


> I must say that I do truly appreciate the work you mods do, this forum is truly an enjoyment for me to visit. I'm also appreciative of the acceptance (or...tolerance?) you all show for me and my silliness. (...)


This robot works even better with positive feedback...  Thank you, Sir Lovesword!


Lovesword said:


> "Wow, where is an ice pick for my eyes"
> (..)


Careful, I can't think of an ice pick without fearing for Michael Douglas' life...


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> And of course, a button that just inserts this:


That button would look something like....


----------



## Dr. J

Michael Russo said:


> I can't think of an ice pick without fearing for Michael Douglas' life...


----------



## Bokonon

￼￼:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:

Note to self: browse the Off Topic threads more often!








Agree x 8 :smile: Funny x 5 :rainbow: Optimistic x 3 :rocket: BFR x 2 :unitedstates: U-S-A Chant x 1


----------



## Love

New for 2018: COMFORT CLEAN!!! Just remember as you jab sharp plastic objects into your fragile, innocent gums that it's comfortable! Let that comfy, relaxing blood flow! Now with Advanced Flouride Coating!**
Removes food and plaque! Removes tight teeth and sensitive gums!!!!

Dentek: Did I bite something metal? No, that's your own blood!

** All previous coated floss picks have a recall and should not be handled by anyone with skin. This is not an admission of guilt in relation to the pending litigation.


----------



## Love

About time I gave this a proper BUMP. I've had this on my mind for quite some time but just got around to throwing it together. Enjoy!!!









Edit: here is one with a better font... can't find the official 300 movie title font but eh... close enough I guess.


----------



## Love

Here is an apple App Store dev response to a review that I thought was perfect.









Whether the dev was being snarky or has no clue, either is awesome.


----------



## JWardell

@Lovesword your post reminded me of two things:

Riding a wooden coaster at six flags (texas?) that was so incredibly harsh and jarring I swear my heart was not beating correctly. Now THAT is a harsh suspension!!

And the old SNL segment:


----------



## Love

My poor pooor off topic thread has dropped, with not much participation. Oh the sadness...

Jk...I'm back, but this time with a slightly different "off topic" that I'm sure some will like, most will roll their eyes at and others won't even click this so they miss out!! So, par for the course in my posts! (Side thought: how many people do you think have you on the ignore list? I'm guessing I have been ignored by several!)

ANYWAY....I wanted a link in my signature to my car's thread. I like to post everything there that I feel like sharing ...good and bad...because really this is my only social thing (no, I don't have FB, twittchat, instabook, etc....) but I didn't want the whole link just sitting there, I wanted it to be SMOOOOOOOVE.

Sooooo... the code for your signature looks like thissssssssss
URL=yourlinkhere.com]yourtexthere[/URL
Note! Put brackets on the ends = [ on the left and ] on the right 
I tried to post this and it f'd up! I deleted them to show the text. 
Why did I mess up at first? See below!

Do you even code bro? No...no I don't. I clicked the "help" link here and discovered the B.B. code support and wanted to share.

Chão meu amigos.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> I wanted a link in my signature to my car's thread. I like to post everything there that I feel like sharing ...good and bad...because really this is my only social thing (no, I don't have FB, twittchat, instabook, etc....) but I didn't want the whole link just sitting there, I wanted it to be SMOOOOOOOVE. Sooooo... the code for your signature looks like


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> URL=yourlinkhere.com]yourtexthere[/URL
> Note! Put brackets on the ends = [ on the left and ] on the right
> I tried to post this and it f'd up! I deleted them to show the text.
> Why did I mess up at first? See below!


Pro-tip: Use CODE tags to keep the stuff in-between from being interpreted.

So, you would type this:


Code:


[code][URL=yourlinkhere.com]yourtexthere[/URL][/code］

And it will appear as this:


Code:


[URL=yourlinkhere.com]yourtexthere[/URL]


----------



## Love

IMPORTANT NOTE: When seated at your desk putting peanut butter on a freshly toasted bagel, and that bagel slips from your grasp and begins to fall... do not attempt to "catch" said bagel reflexively by using your legs as Mr. Miyagi chopsticks.

On an unrelated note. Does anyone know how to get a bagel shaped peanut butter stain out of work slacks?


----------



## Love

Public Service Announcement:

Milk. Go ahead and give it a smell before just taking a big ol swig...


----------



## Love

If you don't live in an area that has tornadoes or severe thunderstorms, you might not exactly know what to look for. Well, I'm here to help! Say for example, you see some clouds that look like this approaching your house from the west at a clip of 55pmh while some siren like noises are blaring all over and your phone keeps vibrating Weather Channel warnings...








(Beautiful in their own way, aren't they?)

This doesn't necessarily mean there's for sure a tornado inside there,

...but it does mean that your wife will flip the ef out, yell at you to get your arse inside and to go downstairs.

So there you go.


----------



## Love

Lovesword said:


> If you don't live in an area that has tornadoes or severe thunderstorms, you might not exactly know what to look for. Well, I'm here to help! Say for example, you see some clouds that look like this approaching your house from the west at a clip of 55pmh while some siren like noises are blaring all over and your phone keeps vibrating Weather Channel warnings...
> View attachment 13863
> 
> (Beautiful in their own way, aren't they?)
> 
> This doesn't necessarily mean there's for sure a tornado inside there,
> 
> ...but it does mean that your wife will flip the ef out, yell at you to get your arse inside and to go downstairs.
> 
> So there you go.


...just before I succumbed to the increasing wind, rain, and my wife's (who is smarter than me by A LOT) thoughtful insistence that my presence inside was a positive thing for my well being.


----------



## FRC

Good call wife!!


----------



## Love

Do you think that the glowing ghost like figures of dead Jedi like Obi Wan have flatulence? 

PFFFFT (noise heard while searching for the Force)

“MINE, that was not!” - Yoda


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> Do you think that the glowing ghost like figures of dead Jedi like Obi Wan have flatulence?
> 
> PFFFFT (noise heard while searching for the Force)
> 
> "MINE, that was not!" - Yoda


Ummm...sure?

Apologies in advance to mods for having to delete this post.


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> Ummm...sure?
> 
> Apologies in advance to mods for having to delete this post.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Lovesword said:


> Do you think that the glowing ghost like figures of dead Jedi like Obi Wan have flatulence?
> 
> PFFFFT (noise heard while searching for the Force)
> 
> "MINE, that was not!" - Yoda


I couldn't read the entire article but you are not alone in thinking that farts may be spiritual in nature.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-a-fart-killed-10000-people?ref=scroll



> ...farting has a spiritual side. Manichaeism, a dualistic religion popular in late antiquity that at one time counted St. Augustine among its members, actually held that farts were the act of freeing divine "light" from the body...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Discovered this whatchamacallit out of the blue: a "Kesla" tree logger, which I initially thought read "Tesla". Looks like something you'd find in Pandora. Oh the horror to tree huggers everywhere!


----------



## garsh

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Discovered this whatchamacallit out of the blue: a "Kesla" tree logger, which I initially thought read "Tesla". Looks like something you'd find in Pandora. Oh the horror to tree huggers everywhere!


That thing is awesome. 

As long as they're harvesting fast-growing pine in a responsible manner, it shouldn't be a problem for the tree huggers.
https://www.rainforest-alliance.org/articles/what-is-sustainable-forestry


----------



## FRC

Gas prices have plummeted around here...Ticks me off. Can't wait for summertime when they will skyrocket again!


----------



## FRC

Nothing under the tree for me this or any future year. I told my wife that my P3D was the only gift that I need for the rest of my life. This includes Christmas, birthdays, anniversaries, even groundhog day! I agreed to this proposition back in my first week of ownership. Was I overzealous? I'm 60, so maybe not too bad a deal? How soon would I have to die to make this a good deal? Merry Christmas fellow "fanboys(and girls)".


----------



## FRC

About 10 days ago my P3D sustained mostly cosmetic front end damage after colliding with Interstate debris coming off a semi. I've gotten estimates and I'm working toward repairs with Tesla and State Farm. After I finalize and get approval for estimates, Tesla will order the appropriate parts to do the repair. Parts are expected to arrive about two weeks after ordering or about a month after the accident. None of this is great news, but it is what it is. Here's the bad news. The impact affected my front left radar(?) sensor knocking out my TACC, EAP, and NOA. Since the accident these functions have returned sporadically(coming and going, but mostly going). I surmised that the fact that the sensor was loose was causing calibration issues, so I applied a miniscule dollop of superglue to hold it in place. Lo and behold after a 30 mile ride, function returned! Only to go away again 50 miles later! Now, probably 300 miles later no return of function. Again, it is what it is. The real point of this diatribe is that I hate not having TACC, EAP, and NOA. NOA is kinda...meh. EAP is seriously missed. TACC is absolutely essential! Without these functions my car is...a car. It SUCKS! I actually have to steer and push on various pedals to make the car do what I want it to do. Even worse, I have to think about operating the car while I'm riding in it. There are so many other things I could be thinking about. THIS SUCKS. For an entire month I have to drive a (mostly) regular car instead of riding around in my super special P3D. This SUCKS! Thank you for your time and I now return you to your regular programing.


----------



## FRC

This is in no way intended to be mean spirited, but is intended to keep those of you in the Great White North informed. High today of 72F. I'll be wearing shorts to my 1:20 tee time!


----------



## GDN

JWardell said:


> @Lovesword your post reminded me of two things:
> 
> Riding a wooden coaster at six flags (texas?) that was so incredibly harsh and jarring I swear my heart was not beating correctly. Now THAT is a harsh suspension!!
> 
> And the old SNL segment:


That Roller Coaster was a harsh beast. They updated it a few years back and added metal rails on top of the wood. It is now one smooth fun beast, unless you were the poor soul that wasn't strapped in correctly and died about 3 years ago.


----------



## FRC

This wonderful thread has been lying around collecting dust for TOO long. Let's pull her out and dust her off!

I want to take this time to reflect and enjoy the peace...sit back with me, relax, calming breaths. Close your eyes, imagine the sound of..CURB RASH!! Oh, how I hate that sound. I wake up a night in a cold sweat with the grinding reverberating in my brain. After 30K miles, I still curb it from time to time. Oh, why, why must we curb our beautiful cars? And the lack of an ICE engine amplifies the sound. The grinding! The scraping! The Horror! Can you hear it? Can you?


----------



## Quicksilver

Driving home leisurely one late afternoon and almost had a horrific accident! In a split second, I quickly swerved...and hallelujah!

View media item 1065


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Driving home leisurely one late afternoon and almost had a horrific accident! In a split second, I quickly swerved...and hallelujah!
> 
> View media item 1065


Yikes indeed! Glad that you were able to avoid an accident!


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Yikes indeed! Glad that you were able to avoid an accident!


Thanks @Lovesword, it was kinda of a perfect setup for an accident. I could not see that car in front of the Jeep and he/she could not see me, behind the Jeep. A perfect T-bone, but Quicksilver is such a great handling car and with just a snap of the steering wheel, I was able to avoid the accident.


----------



## Love

@garsh GARSH INVASION!!!


----------



## iChris93

Lovesword said:


> @garsh GARSH INVASION!!!
> View attachment 29230


must be a slow Friday.


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> @garsh GARSH INVASION!!!
> View attachment 29230


Hey, I got a word in edgewise!!


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> @garsh GARSH INVASION!!!


At this time of year, it's typical to see them flying south in large flocks.


----------



## FRC

We sure seem to spend a lot of time whining about these incredible cars...


----------

